# Raspberry Pi extrem langsam, warum?



## Special-Agent-J (12. Februar 2014)

Hi
ich bau grade an meinem pi rum und teste so einiges gerade.
Hab vollverschlüsseltes ArchLinux auf der Kiste.
Da die Performance dermaßen schlecht war, hab ich dann fluxbox als grafische Oberfläche genommen. Eigentlich wäre es ja schön sowas wie cinnamon zu haben, aber keine chance.
Ich konnte bisher keine Ursache entdecken. Prozessorauslastung dümpelt zwischen 20 und 50%. Ram bei etwa 25% und Cache bei etwa 5%. Die Sd-Karte würde ich auch mal ausschließen da wenn z.B. der Browser offen ist diese keine alt zu große Rolle mehr spielen sollte. 
Also was ist da los, wo ist das Problem? Der Browser z.B. brauch ewig bis der was tut
Ich erwarte bei dem System zu viel? Denke nicht hab auch schon mit 233Mhz Pcs gearbeitet und so schlimm wie bei meinem pi war das nicht.
Das System braucht zu viel Leistung? Die Werte sagen was anderes.
Das einzige was denkbar wäre ist fehlende oder nicht installierte hardwarebeschleunigung, ist es das etwa und gibts da Abhilfe?
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen oder Erklärungen oder sogar Lösungen dazu?

Danke
Special-Agent-J


----------



## blackout24 (12. Februar 2014)

Wie hast du die SD-Karte den Verschlüsselt? Glaube richtige Desktop CPUs haben dafür extra AES Features, damit die Performance eben nich in die Knie geht. Kannst ja mal cat /proc/cpuinfo machen.

Ist halt nur ein 700 Mhz ARM. Was ungefähr der Leistung eines 2-300 Mhz x86 Prozessors entspricht.


----------

